

Merry Christmas? Not for app devs: That gold rush is officially OVER - sim1066
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/01/03/christmas_app_downloads/

======
htuao
Instagram? Snapchat? Tinder? Candy Crush? Mobile apps gold rush is over?
Really? Ps : 25% growth on a bigger number is sometime more than 90% growth on
smaller numbers. Think absolute numbers, not relative.

